# Passover



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

I was wondering if there is anyone else out there who celebrates the Sedar?


----------



## Preach (Apr 3, 2004)

I was thinking the same question. My family is Jewwish (in name only) on my momma's side of the family. They/we get together twice a year (it's more of a family get together than an actual observance of the sedar (though sometimes we read the four questions). I was wondering if it is sinful for the Christian to participate in this service. Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello Bobby,

I would not say it's a sin, rather a priveledge to partake in the sedar. As long as you know what each thing means to the Jewish and how each points to and depicts Christ! I am not Jewish by decent. but to remember what we are saved from, depicted also in the plate, and the sanctification we have under Christ... There are certain things they do that I don't agree with, like having the children hide the bread... BUT..

I so look forward to taking of the communion at this time, the sedar! Remembering Christ and his [email protected] What a beautiful ceremony!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 3, 2004)

Lori,

Why would you focus on the shadow when the reality is here?

Doesn't the Passover find its fulfillment in Christ, who is our Passover, and replacement in the Lord's Supper?

Everything about the Lord's Supper (its fequency, its clarity, its unity, etc) is superior to the seder.

Doesn't the very fact of that focus take the focus away from Christ and His Passover?


----------



## default (Apr 3, 2004)

Fred, quite the opposite is true. We, Ok, I don't focus on the forshadow. Your right, Christ is here and He is our passover. Christ partook in the passover meal and that is when He administered to the disciples the communion! But remembering what He did for the Israelites puts into focus what He's done for us. By looking at history I'm NOT going back under law, rather understanding the Truth of who Christ is to a further extent.! For me it brings a fuller understanding, a deeper meaning what everything means.


----------



## Beth (Apr 11, 2004)

*We do Passover and Friday seders*

Coming from a Jewish (birth Mother) family I have done Friday as well as Passover seders for years. One simply keeps a seat empty for Christ rather than Elijah. Heck I even try to keep kashrut/kosher to some extent not because it is required but because I like the self discipline and the historical connection it provides me. I also keep mezuzahs on my doorposts and our marriage Ketubah framed. Now I hasten to add that I think this is something 'only' birth Jews even if they become messianic should do. It isn't something I suggest that non-Jews do. For me I think it helps continue something that Christ as an observant Jew would have done.

~ Beth


----------

